# In Eclipse Source-Ordner Warnungen ignorieren?



## Guest (23. Nov 2007)

Hi zusammen!

Ich verwende in Eclipse die JfreeChart Bibliothek, die leider sehr viele Warnungen verursacht. Kann ich irgendwie Eclipse sagen, dass es Warnung für den Ordner meiner JFree sources ignorieren soll?

Schönen Tag noch!

Markus


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2007)

wenn du diesen in ein eigenes Projekt auslagerst, dann ginge es mit den Projekt-Einstellungen


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2007)

Warum verwendest du den Quelltext direkt anstatt die jar einzubinden?
Davon abgesehen kannst du über einen Filter in der Problems View den Scope der Warnungen/Fehler festlegen.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2007)

den Quelltext verwende ich auch, um die Standardeinstellungen/ Konstruktorinhalte zu sehen,
und die Operation, die man überschreiben muss um all die nervigen fehlenden Inhalte notdürftig zu ergänzen


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2007)

Source Attachment heißt das Zauberwort  :wink: 
Beim JDK läuft's doch genauso und da hab ich auch kein Projekt in dem die Java Sourcen liegen.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2007)

das stimmt


----------

